# Heat gun versus boiling water to seal shrink caps



## geek (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been using boiling water but saw this heat gun on sale for $10 and wonder how good is it if anyone has used it:

http://www.harborfreight.com/1500-w...dium=email&utm_campaign=4913b&utm_source=1020


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 5, 2013)

I use the heat gun 100%. Tried boiling water on my first batch and was disappointed to say the least in the results. Heat gun (on low) gives a better more even result for me anyway.


----------



## Pantaleo (Dec 5, 2013)

Heat gun works better than boiling water, but I have found that a steamer works best for me. I use a steamer to press my dress clothes, so I already had one on hand.


----------



## geek (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Mike, is that a good one at 1,500w?
And, do you point the gun to the side of the caps or any special way or better way to use it?

I've never used it before.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 5, 2013)

I used a small lazy susan. Placed the bottle on it, spun it around while hitting the capsule with heat gun. after some experience you can get distance and setting right.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 5, 2013)

Geek, I have the same one from Harbor Freight. I haven't had any problems with mine yet. Once you do a couple you will get the hang of it quick.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hold the shrink wrap capsule down and hold the gun above the bottle pointing down at the top. Once the top shrinks to the bottle it will stay in place and you can do the sides.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 5, 2013)

I always use the heat gun. Just try not to hit directly on top of cap


----------



## bkisel (Dec 5, 2013)

Will a hair dryer work or does it take a heat gun to get the job done? Reason I ask is because I just use shrink caps for wine bottles leaving the house and it really does bother me to boil a pot of water to just do a bottle or two or three.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 5, 2013)

a blow dryer on high would work fine for 2 or 3 bottles. It just takes a little longer


----------



## Elmer (Dec 5, 2013)

Years ago I stole my wife's hair dryer. I am sure she needed an excuse to buy another expensive one.

I have used this clunky hair dryer for years, it takes a little longer, but I compate this by just spacing out the capping to a few a day!

What ever works


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 5, 2013)

Funny how we all have ways that work best for each of us. I used the heat gun for the last year and a half and was happy with the results until last weekend. I had 80 bottles to do and decided to try the boiling water for the first time. My results were great, only took about 2 seconds per top and much more consistent. Fewer blown out foil tops too or peeling open at the pull tab. You still have to get the temperature and dip time just right but I'm sold on water...... for this week anyway.....
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 5, 2013)

If your doing 30 bottles the heat gun is the way to go. MUCH faster! I use an el cheapo, nothing fancy but it is two heat settings and Low is the better one for sure. I use my finger to press down for a few seconds until the shrink wraps tightly around the bottom then I remove my finger and start spinning the bottle slowy with one hand and pointing the gun from the top (side) and move down all the while spinning. A couple of 360's and its on to the next bottle. You will get the technique down after a couple. I try and stay away from the top as much as possible as it will tend to rise up a bit if you do hit it to much. If it does you can just press it back down flat with your finger while still warm and it will stay.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 5, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I live at high altitude (~7000ft EL) and water boils at a lower temp than at sea level. This could explain why boiling produced less than pretty results. I also didn't like wet bottles and caps to wipe down and having water trapped under the shrink cap. Seemed like a good place for mold to grow down the road


----------



## GaDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

I have always used boiling water. After corking I let the bottles stand for about 2 days, then I cap 'em, label 'em and lay 'em down.


----------



## richmke (Dec 5, 2013)

I read somewhere to sink the cork a little deeper, and then put a plug of wax on the top. Nice and clean looking, and also helps seal whatever the cork does not.


----------



## reefman (Dec 5, 2013)

I just use the steam from a tea kettle. Bottle can be held upright so the cap doesn't slip off, and it only takes about 10 seconds to shrink in place.


----------



## Poni (Dec 5, 2013)

I do boiling water. Ive never used the heat gun. All i can say is the water takes about 2 seconds to do, and when bottling gets rolling, its nice that the water shrinks the cap so quickly. I want one of those bench top shrink cappers, that would be sweet.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 5, 2013)

I would suggest to check your altitude first, before spending money on something that won't work for you, I got a heat gun from hobby lobby and it did a terrible job on my capsules, but now I am very pleased with the boiling water, it is more work but I don't have any other options, my town has an approximately altitude of 5,000-5,500...


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2013)

In my opinion you're all right! I now sink my corks a bit and use wax and just the top. In the past I've used the heat gun on low and it was fast before buying the horizontal heat tunnel. I was always dead set against boiling water for all the obvious reasons. That was until I tried it one day for a demonstration video. My first thought was OMG was that fast and simple. No issues! If you're using a hair dryer, by all means I would go this route in a heart beat. If you're using a heat gun, I would stick with that. If your thinking about buying a horizontal heat tunnel, read my last sentence.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 5, 2013)

I took a big garage sale pressure cooker and attached a stainless tube to it.
i set the regulator at 15 lbs....i have a bleed off valve on the end of the stainless hose....when i cap,i start the steam and just open the valve..
presto.
if i loose steam, by the time i have another bottle ready, steam is all ready there.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> I took a big garage sale pressure cooker and attached a stainless tube to it.
> i set the regulator at 15 lbs....i have a bleed off valve on the end of the stainless hose....when i cap,i start the steam and just open the valve..
> presto.
> if i loose steam, by the time i have another bottle ready, steam is all ready there.



Alright James you have to admit it (overkill).You're a tinkerer and you did this because you could do it, not out of need!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 5, 2013)

Varis, I have that exact heat gun, it works great, shrinks the pvc capsule in seconds.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 5, 2013)

My first and LAST use of boiling water on shrink caps!


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 6, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> I took a big garage sale pressure cooker and attached a stainless tube to it.
> i set the regulator at 15 lbs....i have a bleed off valve on the end of the stainless hose....when i cap,i start the steam and just open the valve..
> presto.
> if i loose steam, by the time i have another bottle ready, steam is all ready there.



Hey...... I have an old espresso maker that I never use. Hmmmm.....


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 6, 2013)

ibglowin that is some beautiful wine.


----------



## geek (Dec 6, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> My first and LAST use of boiling water on shrink caps!



Mike,

really nice labels but crappy caps...LOL 

I've been using boiled water and not bad, getting heat gun today to try.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 6, 2013)

Boiling water for me. Two seconds and it's done. I put the caps on before labeling. Using the boiling water on the caps puts a little condensation on the bottles that makes it handy to give them a quick wipe down before I apply the lables. Then they are all clean and shiny.


----------



## Simpsini (Dec 6, 2013)

Ibglowin - Nice looking labels. Do you make them yourself or order them? I use the boiling water method. It always works good for me & takes about 4 seconds per bottle. I might have to go to Harbor Frieght & get a heat gun just to try. I always like new toys.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 6, 2013)

I got those through here They put out a nice product but they are not the cheapest. The turn around time is fast and they seem to have lots of labels to pick from that are very customizable.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 6, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> I got those through here They put out a nice product but they are not the cheapest. The turn around time is fast and they seem to have lots of labels to pick from that are very customizable.



I cannot believe they make you register just to look at their labels! I realize you could probably give them a bogus name/address, but this seems like a dubious way to do business.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 6, 2013)

Well once you register you can not only peruse the nice labels but you can also make your label and download it as a PDF sans any watermark....... 

I would say that's worth it. They do not send out any emails or ads nor do they sell your email to anyone else.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 6, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Well once you register you can not only peruse the nice labels but you can also make your label and download it as a PDF sans any watermark.......
> 
> I would say that's worth it. They do not send out any emails or ads nor do they sell your email to anyone else.



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Dec 6, 2013)

Steamer

Also good to adhere gummed lables on ythe condensate


----------



## RickC (Dec 6, 2013)

Only boiling water for me. At 800 ft elevation it always works well.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 6, 2013)

crap..you guys got me thinking... i could do a infrared heating system on a small conveyor and do like 30 bottles at a time....
i have to go get some roller, pulleys,chain,electric motor, infrared lights and some , shoot glue...lol
boiling water on my induction cook top...12 seconds to peak boiling.


----------



## Simpsini (Dec 6, 2013)

Ibglowin - Nice site for labels. I logged on and got some great ideas and managed to download JPEG's and redesign some nice labels via PowerPoint. Thanks for the tip. 

I like to make my own label and I use a glue stick to put them on with. The glue is not very powerful and easily come right off the bottles for reuse. The only shortfall is if you have a party and put the bottles in an ice bath the labels will eventually come off during the night. Not a big problem.


----------



## Simpsini (Dec 6, 2013)

I put the labels on some empty bottles I had. The picture is a little fuzzy but it's probably the camera man. Can't do this without a couple of beers.


----------



## Elmer (Dec 7, 2013)

I just capped 29 bottles. I did 12 with a hair dryer. 
Then I tried the boiling water! 
I am sold on water. 
Aside from having to carry every thing up from the basement, it worked so easily and looked so much nicer. 
The hair dryer left everything wrinkly. Not to mention I had a helper with the bottles. 
My daughter Put the tops on all the bottles and I just dipped. 
For her assistance I will try to save her a bottle, which she can have in 19 years.

I might have to go back and dipp all the bottles I had previously used a hair dryer on!


----------



## geek (Dec 7, 2013)

did you ever try the heat gun?


----------



## Elmer (Dec 7, 2013)

geek said:


> did you ever try the heat gun?



No, that will be next in my list , 
If I can find one at cheaply at tool shop.

Are those the same ones you use to peel wall paper?


----------



## geek (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't know if they can be used for that....I will buy my heat gun tomorrow at harbor freight for $10.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 7, 2013)

Had just one bottle to do today to bring to a function tomorrow so I used my wife's hair dryer in place of boiling water. Took longer, maybe 1 1/2 minutes, ifin you don't count the time to boil the water and didn't seem to do as neat a job. Think in the future if only a bottle or two needs to be done use the hair dryer otherwise boil water and do the 2-3 second dunk per shrink cap. 

One thing I learned last time using the boiling water technique was to put my labels on after the shrink caps.


----------



## GaDawg (Dec 7, 2013)

One thing I learned last time using the boiling water technique was to put my labels on after the shrink caps.
********************************
If you use labels with gum backing the condensation helps to adhere the labels


----------



## traveler (Dec 7, 2013)

I use a heat gun 100% of the time. I hold the shrink cap with one finger on the top until it starts.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Elmer said:


> I just capped 29 bottles. I did 12 with a hair dryer.
> Then I tried the boiling water!
> I am sold on water.
> Aside from having to carry every thing up from the basement, it worked so easily and looked so much nicer.
> ...



I agree with the others, for a fair comparison use a cheap heat gun vs. boiling. A hair dryer would be a very last desperate heat source.


----------



## Norske (Dec 7, 2013)

I use an industrial grade heat gun I bought from Lowes several years ago. Takes about 2 seconds. Swift, neat, and clean.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 8, 2013)

If I were capping all my bottles and not just the few that leave the house then I think I'd give the heat gun a try. Running all the bottles up to the kitchen and then back down to the basement would be a bit of a hassle and not worth the effort if the heat gun would do the job quickly and neatly.


----------



## Elmer (Dec 8, 2013)

Just did a quick search of the good ole interwebs. 
I can get a heat gun kit for $19 and up.
And you can use it to strip wallpaper. As it so happens I have 2 bathrooms and a hallway of multiple layers to strip.
Mentioned it to the wife and she thought it would be a good expenditure.
She may authorize the expense this week!


----------



## geek (Dec 8, 2013)

Elmer said:


> Just did a quick search of the good ole interwebs.
> I can get a heat gun kit for $19 and up.
> And you can use it to strip wallpaper. As it so happens I have 2 bathrooms and a hallway of multiple layers to strip.
> Mentioned it to the wife and she thought it would be a good expenditure.
> She may authorize the expense this week!



Do you have a Harbor Freight tools supply nearby? They have them on sale for $9.99, the one I mentioned in first post.


----------



## TahunaJR (Dec 8, 2013)

I tried both heat gun (HF) and boiling water methods. Was not satisfied with the outcome of either. So I figured it had to be technique. Sure enough, after a little practice on some empties, the results were consistent and looked great!

I settled on the boiling water method. 3 things I recommend. 
1-A hard rolling boil
2-Shrink Tool/Bag Decapper Combo. Had my local store order it and highly suggest. 
3-Bottle goes straight in and straight out. You need to develop a timing but there is no wasted motion. 
4-Wipe down the bottle of any condensation immediately. 

That is it!

Joe R.


----------



## Pantaleo (Dec 8, 2013)

I've also seen people have success using an embossing gun that can be found at any craft store like Hobby Lobby or Michael's. Probably similar results as the heat gun, but a little more compact.


----------



## sdelli (Dec 15, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> My first and LAST use of boiling water on shrink caps!



I bet you could fix them with a heat gun.....


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Dec 16, 2013)

I have an electric tea kettle that I use that keeps the water at a consistent boil, then I just rotate the bottles through the steam. Works great, looks fabulous. This would also be a good option to plug in somewhere close to the wine production area so you don't have to lug bottles around.


----------



## NoSnob (Dec 16, 2013)

I have only used boiling water and it usually works quite well. I like a good boil, but not the most rolling. It seems when I use the full rolling boil, the end caps (if there are any) pull away from the seal, probably because of the extra steam created by the higher temps. When that happens I figure either the boil is too great or I need to leave it in just a little less. 

I suspect the dimpling effect some have experienced is due to that particular brand of seal. I would try other brands if I could not get a good smooth seal after dipping. Maybe some seals are better to use with a heat gun and others are fine to use boiling water. 

My technique is to hold the seal on the inverted bottle with the handle of a long wooden spoon, dip the bottle into the boiling water for no more than 1-2 seconds, giving a slight twirl while it is immersed (that seems to equalize the shrinking effect) & quickly remove & dry. I keep the bottle at an angle, not straight up, because I don't want my hands over the steam.

NS


----------



## bkisel (Dec 16, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> My first and LAST use of boiling water on shrink caps!



That's how mine look when I use my wife's hair dryer. When I use boiling water and 2-3 second dip they come out perfect. Maybe it has to do with the brand shrink caps we're using?


----------

